# Benelli r1? Browning bar? Or keep the sako?



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

I currently have a sako 85 stainless finnlight, I bought this kind of on a whim, it’s a statusy gun for sure, has the black and gray rubbery coating on it (not a fan) but I’ve always been an automatic guy, has anyone had experience with the benelli r1? I know about the brownings and love them, or is it worth it to keep the sako? The sako is a fine gun but it’s to light and the stock rubbery coating I hate, I know it’s more accurate then an auto, just want advice on the benelli verses the browning verses keeping the sako


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Of the 3, I would keep the Sako... But I prefer a light weight stainless bolt gun over a heavy autoloader. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sako and it’s not even close if it was me.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

The Mods are right most of the time this is no exception


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The Sako is a fine firearm that will retain it's value over time. It is way more accurate and lighter in weight for carrying in the woods. Without question I would keep the Sako. Semi Automatic rifles are a big NO for me, unless it is an AR type or AK. If you do not like the stock, it is pretty easy to change it.






Build & Price Gunstock Configurator | Boyds Hardwood Gunstocks


Shop hardwood gunstocks for any make, model, and action with the Boyds Gunstock Configurator. Choose from several wood and finish options.




www.boydsgunstocks.com


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Buy an auto and keep the Sako, can't have too many.


----------



## Chadddd (Jun 26, 2016)

Sako hands down


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> Buy an auto and keep the Sako, can't have too many.


I’m actually debating this lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lollygagger said:


> I’m actually debating this lol


do it on a whim it worked for the Sako lol .Question you say its to light is that a steadiness or recoil problem?


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> do it on a whim it worked for the Sako lol .Question you say its to light is that a steadiness or recoil problem?


It’s not really a problem honestly, I just like a heavier gun


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Stocks


MGW carries Sako stocks for your rifle including the Model 75 or TRG 22/42 series of rifles. These stocks are crafted of quality wood and durable polymers to provide you with the greatest comfort and style when upgrading or servicing your rifle. When replacing firearm stocks on your prized Sako...




www.midwestgunworks.com





Swap the stock if that's all that bothers you. Wood stock would add some heft to it.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Keep the sako for sure.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lollygagger said:


> It’s not really a problem honestly, I just like a heavier gun


What Boardfeet and Mr fish are saying swap stocks if you don't like the feel. If you want weight you can inlay the stock with lead and lock it in place with bedding compound (while your bedding the action)same thing with stock to get the balance right not hard at all I have done many


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> What Boardfeet and Mr fish are saying swap stocks if you don't like the feel. If you want weight you can inlay the stock with lead and lock it in place with bedding compound (while your bedding the action)same thing with stock to get the balance right not hard at all I have done many


 I have looked into changing the stock, but a replacement stock is $600+ and that doesn’t make sense to me to replace the stock when that money can be used on a whole nother gun…..


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lollygagger said:


> I have looked into changing the stock, but a replacement stock is $600+ and that doesn’t make sense to me to replace the stock when that money can be used on a whole nother gun…..


check out the boyds you will be way under that I like there thumb hole stocks


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Naaaa I ain’t into thimbholes or anything tactical, I like factory stock


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lollygagger said:


> I have looked into changing the stock, but a replacement stock is $600+ and that doesn’t make sense to me to replace the stock when that money can be used on a whole nother gun…..


You can find a quality stock for $200 or less. Not sure where you’re seeing $600.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> You can find a quality stock for $200 or less. Not sure where you’re seeing $600.


The link I posted probably.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The link I posted probably.


Didn’t even see it. I try to ignore your posts.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

A hardwood Laminated Boyd's stock in a variety of colors is $169.00
Just choose the classic stock. It will have a raised cheek pad.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I looked at the Boyds, but went with a Bell and Carlson instead. Love it. They don't make one for the 85 Finnlight, though.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes that’s right they dont
Make one for the finnlight, and I sure ain’t found one for no $200 I think splittine is smoking crack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lollygagger said:


> Yes that’s right they dont
> Make one for the finnlight, and I sure ain’t found one for no $200 I think splittine is smoking crack


I’ve bought a few for under $200. They use to be easy to find second hand online as well. But I don’t know anything about guns.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I’ve bought a few for under $200. They use to be easy to find second hand online as well. But I don’t know anything about guns.


You should probably consult John B. Before you purchase anything firearm related..

Boyds has one for $169.00 That I'm pretty sure fits the Finnlight.
Call them to confirm.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I hunted with a BAR for years but switched to an Abolt several years ago and like it better for stand hunting.
So I would probably stay with the Sako.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess if I spent the money on a Sako, I'm not gonna put a sub $200 stock on it. Spend the money for quality.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I would rather slam my pecker in my truck door than put a cheap ass Boyd's stock on a fine rifle like a Sako...

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> I would rather slam my pecker in my truck door than put a cheap ass Boyd's stock on a fine rifle like a Sako...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


My dick just hurt thinking about that. 





The truck door thing too.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Being a long action, I bet money a Bell and Carlson tikka stock would fit on it. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I’m gonna go with the cheap stock over the pecker door slam myself.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

John B. said:


> I would rather slam my pecker in my truck door than put a cheap ass Boyd's stock on a fine rifle like a Sako...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I was gonna say the same thing….. if you must get an auto I recommend the R1 over the Browning, but I’m not a Browning fanboy at all. I have several Sakos in lever, and bolt action. I have also had a 3006 R1 and it was decent but none compare to a Sako bolt gun as far as accuracy. As far as sticks, Bell and Carlson Medalist at minimum. I have that same rifle it is very light, I now hunt with the finlight II in .308 and like the stock much better than the original finnlight stock. Maybe could order a finnlight II stock for it. That stock makes a world of difference IMPO….


----------

